# ***OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans vs. Chael Sonnen Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
























​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

There was a time when this fight would have been a no brainer for me in Rashad's favor, but I just don't think he cares anymore.

I actually think Chael is going to pull of the submission here.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Voted Chael because I couldn't vote "Who cares?".


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Voted Chael because I couldn't vote "Who cares?".


Sorry for that glaring omission


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Meh. Chael via UD. Couldn't be less excited about a fight if I tried.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Chael via suprising Shad with wrestling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

does Chael remind anyone of an Germany American Nazi ?! I mean i swear to god I can Imagine him being hitler and give a speech to the 4th reich lol I hope but if the Rashad that showed up against Rampage Jackson or Tito Ortiz shows up I don`t see his chances being too good unless he has really improved with changing his training camp .. this probably the fight I am most looking forward too on the main card though lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2kni3 said:


> does Chael remind anyone of an Germany American Nazi ?! I mean i swear to god I can Imagine him being hitler and give a speech to the 4th reich lol I hope but if the Rashad that showed up against Rampage Jackson or Tito Ortiz shows up I don`t see his chances being too good unless he has really improved with changing his training camp .. this probably the fight I am most looking forward too on the main card though lol


How do you make a connection between a guy who makes funny comments about wanting to beat people up to one of the most evil men to ever live who tried to wipe out an entire race.
I think it's safe to say its just you.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

As a Chael fan, I find this matchup very tough for him. There's no secrets with Sonnen. He'll try to take you down and pressure you on the feet. Rashad's wrestling in no slouch, and if he focuses his entire camp on TDD and throwing hooks on the feet as Sonnen comes in, I think he can get the KO.

That's tough to admit. Sonnen is a tough SOB, but I think Rashad just matches up too badly for him here.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The initial thought I have when I see the matchup is Rashad should wreck him. Then I remember that the Rashad that would wreck Sonnen doesn't exist anymore and he is now a gun shy mediocre fighter with poor cardio and no gameplan. 

It is a toss up because even bad Rashad still has the skills to not let Sonnen do whatever he wants. The fight will likely be awful.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

if rashad wins doesnt that take the sizzle out of the chael/wandi fight?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Would like Chael to win, but in honesty I'm not really that bothered.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kreed said:


> if rashad wins doesnt that take the sizzle out of the chael/wandi fight?


I would think it's just the opposite. If chael loses it will fire up wandy fans with the (false) hope that he has a chance. 

I don't like this fight because I don't want either fighter to lose but I think it's going to be better than most people think. Like FOTY better.

Chael is going to take an epic beating, ... for a while, but Rashad will gas before he can finish him and then....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the biggest surprise for Rashad is going to be the bombs that Chael can take and not be fazed by. Chael has been hit by some serious guys and never really been in any danger. Hell the only thing I have even seen him react to was a knee to the solar plex delivered by Anderson Silva himself.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not understanding why people are so meh about this fight? I'm not foaming at the mouth waiting in anticipation. But I don't understand why so many bash this fight and say how much it doesn't matter?

Chael wins and he proves he is a top dog that was just beat by the 2 best in title fights. 

Rashad wins it perhaps gets him motor running again.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Id expect Rashad Evans to win the fight but Sonnen could out work Rashad by say continously taking him down and GnP.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not understanding why people are so meh about this fight? I'm not foaming at the mouth waiting in anticipation. But I don't understand why so many bash this fight and say how much it doesn't matter?
> 
> Chael wins and he proves he is a top dog that was just beat by the 2 best in title fights.
> 
> Rashad wins it perhaps gets him motor running again.


Think it's the Rashad Evans factor. I really struggle to get excited for a fight he is in, even if he is fighting Sonnen. Rashad has the ability to really stink the place up, win or lose.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Think it's the Rashad Evans factor. I really struggle to get excited for a fight he is in, even if he is fighting Sonnen. Rashad has the ability to really stink the place up, win or lose.


He made a huge profile fight everyone was waiting almost a year for that had JON JONES in it suck!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> Think it's the Rashad Evans factor. I really struggle to get excited for a fight he is in, even if he is fighting Sonnen. Rashad has the ability to really stink the place up, win or lose.


I agree. And with them being "friends" "TV partners" it could even be worse with a bunch of clinching into the cage. 

I'm just glad it is the Co-Main on a pretty nice card. If it was a 5 round FOX1 Main Event I would be a little more meh about it. 

I guess I can see it, I just thought we had more Sonnen and Rashad fans in here. I'd be a lot more pumped if they weren't friends. If Rashad goes out there and loses handily, he should think about retirement. He doesn't seem to have near the passion he once had. Maybe he is too "thick" but I don't understand why he hasn't seriously looked into 185 yet. He'd lose to Machida and Weidman for sure. But he has a lot of winnable fights down there. Bisping rematch, Tim Kennedy, Mousasi, Rockhold.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm also pretty confused why everyone is so vocal on how horrible this fight is. I'm actually pretty excited to see at least the wrestling aspect of it.

Rashad has great TDD defense and if you can get him down, it's usually not for long.

Chael is known for his relentless pace and never giving up on his TD game plan. 

I think Rashad has more tools on his feet, so it will be interesting to see if the ground comes into play.

It would make sense to me if Rashad took a page out of Bones book and went on the wrestling offense against Chael right away. Chael can't take you down if he's on his own back.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Chael loses to guys he cannot take down. This will be another one of those losses. Rashad has KO power, is faster and had the TDD to keep it standing. He just fought with no balls the last few fights, hopefully that changes.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

cdtcpl said:


> I think the biggest surprise for Rashad is going to be the bombs that Chael can take and not be fazed by. Chael has been hit by some serious guys and never really been in any danger. Hell the only thing I have even seen him react to was a knee to the solar plex delivered by Anderson Silva himself.


Jon Jones' elbows made Chael squeal like a little Japanese school girl.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Jon Jones' elbows made Chael squeal like a little Japanese school girl.


True, not sure how I forgot about that. Then again who has tasted JBJ's elbows and managed to do anything afterwards? His shot on Vera still makes my skin crawl.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

cdtcpl said:


> True, not sure how I forgot about that. Then again who has tasted JBJ's elbows and managed to do anything afterwards? His shot on Vera still makes my skin crawl.


ha ha, nah, I didn't mean it as a cheap shot at Chael (well, actually I kinda did) because Sonnen has proven to be very tough in the octagon throughout most of his career, he does have a good chin and keeps trucking forward no matter what. And yea, Jons elbows can turn tough men into cowards. They are disgusting.

I don't think 'Shad has the power to really trouble Sonnen. This could be a similar affair to the Bisping/Sonnen fight. Back and forth grappling/striking exchanges and scrambling from both guys in a closely contested bout.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kreed said:


> if rashad wins doesnt that take the sizzle out of the chael/wandi fight?


Win or lose I still don't have that much interest in watching Chael beat Wandy down. 

The only thing somewhat interesting about that match up is that the TUF series should be good if I bother to watch it...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> True, not sure how I forgot about that. Then again who has tasted JBJ's elbows and managed to do anything afterwards? His shot on Vera still makes my skin crawl.


Matt Hamill still managed to beat him after the elbows?












:laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Guys! I have a few facts that will make this fight super interesting again!

Chael has the most MW TDs in UFC history and Rashad has the most LHW TDs in UFC history!

You hyped now?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Guys! I have a few facts that will make this fight super interesting again!
> 
> Chael has the most MW TDs in UFC history and Rashad has the most LHW TDs in UFC history!
> 
> You hyped now?


Meh... :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope Chael comes in super ripped for this fight, in that case this is going to be a awesome fight. Chael can be brutal when his super fit, otherwise i see this fight slightly boring but with Chael winning it anyway.

I really hope he does destroy Reshad just so i can here some epic speech calling Silva or Machida out:laugh:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm really excited for this fight, I am a HUGE Shad fan and BIG Sonnen fan. I think this will be a fun fight, I think Suga takes this


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am actually looking forward to this fight as well. I think Rashad has the tools to take it, but if he comes in looking like he did against Nog, Sonnen will cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This fight is officially 33% more interesting than the main event.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This fight is officially 33% more interesting than the main event.


Repeating of course.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Evans easily, if the right Evans shows up that is.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd say a hungry Rashad Evans would take this fight via a razor thin decision (split most likely). However, we haven't seen that man in ages. 

Everyone knows Chael's game plan before a fight, yet very few can stop it. His pace is furious and his wrestling double legs are relentless. Although he doesn't have crazy KO power, I see him frustrating Rashad on the feet and keeping him off balance. Add in the fact that Sonnen has been working his ground game (that out of no where guillotine on Shogun) I think we have a recipe for an upset.

I'm thinking Chael wins a UD against an unmotivated Rashad Evans.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Evans will be able to keep the fight standing for the most part and will get the better of the fight on the fight.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Rashad knows what to expect from Sonnen - takedowns and GnP with maybe a few good punches on the way in.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

my money is on Rashad... as much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tomjones said:


> Rashad knows what to expect from Sonnen - takedowns and GnP with maybe a few good punches on the way in.


And Chael doesn't know what to expect from rashad?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Id say that Sonnen is expecting Rashad to kickbox and defend takedowns or to mix it up with takedowns, Gnp and standup striking.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sonnen said in the countdown he wants to stand with Rashad. This would be very interesting if he did. By interesting I mean stupid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a challenging fight for Sonnen, and I say this as one of the fans most gay for the man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This is a challenging fight for Sonnen, and I say this as one of the fans most gay for the man.


Could be, truth is Chael runs right through the Rashad that showed up in his last couple fights, that said if Rashad goes back to mixing it up and using his great wresting than I struggle to see how Chael can win. Either way sick of Evans mailing it in WAR SONNEN


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't think Rashad has the fire in him anymore. He has the skills to outgrapple and outstrike Sonnen, but I see Sonnen pushing the pace and winning the decision by being more aggressive.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Sonnen said in the countdown he wants to stand with Rashad. This would be very interesting if he did. By interesting I mean stupid.


How so? Rashad is a vastly overrated striker. Why do people think he is real good on his feet? Because he bounces around and KO'd old man Chuck once? 

Since Chuck I don't think he has ever out-struck a guy. Forrest was winning until he got put on his back then hit with hard GnP. Machida wrecked him. He laid on Thiago and was clipped when he stood. He grinded Page, again was clipped/wobbled when standing. Maybe Tito he out-struck? Phil Davis maybe? More of a wrestling clinic wasn't it? Jones no. Lil Nog no. Hendo he won a split by doing just enough from the outside.

Why is Rashad known as a good striker? He is a below average striker who hasn't out-struck anyone in like 6 years. :dunno:

Rashad is probably a better wrestler than Sonnen. So Sonnen will have to stand with him most likely. If anyone is going to out-wrestle anyone it is Rashad out-wrestling Chael.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bad fight for Sonnen on paper, but I said that when he fought Rua. Sure, Evans has less war scars and looks fitter, but he lacks what Shogun has plenty of... bollocks. Tough bollocks.

Chael won't take Evans out in the first, but I think he grinds him down to a late submission or decision. What a statement.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Really hope Chael wins as I really like him and I don't like Rashad.... However I think Rashad will win this comfortably and cruise to a 30-27 decision win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is such an interesting match up. Rashad should win, but Chael seems to pull out wins out of a rabbits hat. 

Yah, I'll go with Rashad...maybe TKO...hehe. Wonder if Chael will rush em like he always does!

What location is the card at tonight...haha!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I want Chael to win. He wants it more and W will lead to interesting opportunities and matchups.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I want Chael to win, I'm a bigger fan of his for sure. But Rashad just strikes me as a bad matchup for him. Hope to be wrong.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Dont let me down Suga!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad has shown the tools to win this but he is a slow starter, Chael is gonna charge in and get in his face early so it will be a matter of whether Rashad can still put it all together and rally back. I remember when Rashad used to be one of the best at mixing it up and that guy can beat Chael, patty cake hands who has been fighting recently can't. I don't think the Blackzillians is the team to prepare Rashad for this fight so I am going with Chael.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

FOTN starts now!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

God, I have mixed emotions for this fight. Both are great wrestlers, and Rasahd has better counter wrestling and grappling at this weight, but if Rashad plays pitty patter jabs he'll get out grappled and wrestled all night.

WAR The Oregon Ganstar.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rashad comes out to the best shit, bar-none.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Rygu said:


> Rashad comes out to the best shit, bar-none.


This rambling BS is the best shit?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rashad should probably win in boring fashion. But **** it, I'm going with my heart. Chael by KO in the first.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

All three underdogs on the main card have won their fight. 

Odds are in your favour Sonnen.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> This rambling BS is the best shit?


I like it, and he usually comes out to good rap and not Lil Wayne garbage.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow Rashad is gay. Nothing wrong with that tho.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rygu said:


> I like it, and he usually comes out to good rap and not Lil Wayne garbage.


I'd agree with you here


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

WAR Chael!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Haha...Chael never ceases to fail to come out and establish his game. Then he gets overpowered...keke.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

They will turn this into wrestling match..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael is hurt bad, that elbow nearly finished him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I HATE HATE HATE to see either guy lose but perversely I can't wait for their next show together.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

did he tap to strikes?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Chael isn't a very good LHW, he should stop fighting at LHW.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

And that is what happens when your opponent is better then you in every way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep wasn't competitive really complete grappling domination by rashad


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Finally at least Rashad remembers he is a wrestler.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rashad took took care of business. I wanted Chael to win, but Chael should go back to 185, sadly to say.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah Chael can't just overpower people at this weight division, he needs to move back down.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What a mauling. When the going gets tough, Chael does not get going. Bumerlai might actually have a chance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Chael isn't a very good LW, he should stop fighting at LW.


I am guessing the two arms and the leg he has to cut off to make LW doesn't help? :thumb01:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, Chael is simply too small for opponents like Rashad.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shad is coming for the title again


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Chael completely wilted under the pressure and gave up so quickly, soon as Rashad landed that elbow, he just bailed and gave up.

Big mouth, little heart. Punk.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rygu said:


> Chael isn't a very good LW, he should stop fighting at LW.


 He is not that god in MW if you ask me. He is good fighter thanks to his wrestling but that is it..


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Nasty gnp o_o


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Laughed at Chael being sponsored by a mortgage company.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow that was bad
I was definitely rooting for Rashad but that was embarrassing stuff from Chael. 

Absolutely no heart.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Chael completely wilted under the pressure and gave up so quickly, soon as Rashad landed that elbow, he just bailed and gave up.
> 
> Big mouth, little heart. Punk.


Youare a worthless internet user criticising people who give and take beatings for a living in the top organisation in the world. Think about who's the real punk (hint it's not chael)


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Yep, Chael is simply too small for opponents like Rashad.


I have no idea how you come to that conclusion, Chael actually looked bigger than Rashad, just because he normally fights MW and Rashad normally fights LHW that doesn't automatically mean Rashad is bigger.

Rashad is pretty small at LHW and chael is big at MW.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sonnen is very uncomfortable on his back or in a nondominant position. Hes obviously very scrappy but against strong athletes he seems to struggle.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Gangster my ass. What a complete and utter mug. Gives up the moment he's pressured in the fight and takes a hard shot.

All talk and TRT. Phuck off back to politics.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

He was very mild before fight. Maybe friends thing got to him to much but he would lost if Rashad was his worst enemy. Cheal lacks KO power and standup in generally..


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Chael isn't a very good LW, he should stop fighting at LW.


Don't think he has ever fought at LW.. Maybe back in 2nd grade.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Youare a worthless internet user criticising people who give and take beatings for a living in the top organisation in the world. Think about who's the real punk (hint it's not chael)


Lol, and you are the lowest on the totem pole criticising other forum users thinking they actually give a shit about what you think...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Youare a worthless internet user criticising people who give and take beatings for a living in the top organisation in the world. Think about who's the real punk (hint it's not chael)


I'm not a compulsive lying criminal, who breaks records for cheating levels in a sport and bad mouths well respected legends of the sport whilst claiming he's a "gangster".

Go back to the WWE, if you're into that kinda trash, chump.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

civilized and on topic please.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lol, and you are the lowest on the totem pole criticising other forum users thinking they actually give a shit about what you think...


no one is talking to you irrelevant go back to being wrong about all your bets and predictions like how rory was gonna outstrike robbie on the feet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm not a compulsive lying criminal, who breaks records for cheating levels in a sport and bad mouths well respected legends of the sport whilst claiming he's a "gangster".
> 
> Go back to the WWE, if you're into that kinda trash, chump.


clearly everything goes over your head:sarcastic09:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Who would do thought rashard would win via submission ( due to strikes)? I was rooting for cheal but rashard was the better fighter tonight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> clearly everything goes over your head:sarcastic09:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys no more warnings get it together


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toroian said:


> Who would do thought rashard would win via submission ( due to strikes)? I was rooting for cheal but rashard was the better fighter tonight.


Did Chael actually tap to strikes? I thought his hand just flopped.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Did Chael actually tap to strikes? I thought his hand just flopped.


 he never tapped it was a TKO


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't believe that such a huge gap between these two wasn't evident to anyone. Chael disappointed.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Chael is a joke at 205. 

I almost laughed at that finish. 

Give up your back. Check. 

Legs flailing. Check.

Tap to strikes. Check.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I am guessing the two arms and the leg he has to cut off to make LW doesn't help? :thumb01:





HorsepoweR said:


> Don't think he has ever fought at LW.. Maybe back in 2nd grade.


I didn't just mess that up once, but two times. I suck lol.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that elbow may have broken chaels jaw... just a guess!


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Toxic said:


> he never tapped it was a TKO












It's only visible through this angle I think.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Evans easily, if the right Evans shows up that is.


Looks like the right Evans showed up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah I thought Chael tapped, but I knew Rashad was on his A game when I saw his demeanor at the weigh ins...plus with Tyrone Spong in his corner his confidence in his striking has to go up. Chael got handled tonight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Clearly I was wrong about it being a great fight but at least it should still be a great UFC Tonight show when they get back together.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, I'm content to watch Chael stomp Wandy and then call it a career. 

Sonnen is a great fighter (only a tool will tell you otherwise), but Evans was always going to be a tough test. More power with equally if not better wrestling. I mean, this ending was hardly unpredictable.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Eh, I'm content to watch Chael stomp Wandy and then call it a career.
> 
> Sonnen is a great fighter (only a tool will tell you otherwise), but Evans was always going to be a tough test. More power with equally if not better wrestling. I mean, this ending was hardly unpredictable.


He's a good fighter, I don't think he qualifies as being labelled as a great personally. Great fighters win championships, he's never done that.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

former HW vs former WW. Not really surprised at the outcome.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Rashad has shown the tools to win this but he is a slow starter, Chael is gonna charge in and get in his face early so it will be a matter of whether Rashad can still put it all together and rally back. I remember when Rashad used to be one of the best at mixing it up and that guy can beat Chael, patty cake hands who has been fighting recently can't. I don't think the Blackzillians is the team to prepare Rashad for this fight so I am going with Chael.


He still mixes it up, he just had to recover emotionally from the build up of the Jones drama which took more out of him than the actual fight. Some fighters go through a rough patch. You used to be a good fellow fan of Rashad and now you say War Chael?? What happened??


Anyway, complete and utter devastating. The fight wasn't spectacular, but it was ******* COLD. It's the coldest I have seen Rashad since vs Tito 2. Calm, collected and just didn't give a ****. I knew he'd beat Chael because he's a terrible match up for him, but I figured it would last a the full course because I wasn't sure if Rashad could put friendship aside. 

Max respect to Chael, I do like him so didn't like seeing him beaten that badly, but Rashad has and will always be my favourite MMA fighter, win lose or draw. Just wish he did that to Jones!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TanyaJade said:


> Wow that was bad
> I was definitely rooting for Rashad but that was embarrassing stuff from Chael.
> 
> Absolutely no heart.


I would not go that far, Tanya. Rashad was just too cold tonight. Like a Mobb Deep song, there was no pandering and no urge to out there and have 'an exciting fight'. Unfortunately Chael was his opponent tonight. Chael has heart, he can take a damn good shot, but when you are in a bad position you are in a bad position. 

Anyone who's ever done some form of grappling will understand the dilemma Chael was in and that it was next to impossible to escape after that elbow.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Rashad comes out to the best shit, bar-none.


What did Rashad come out to???????


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I would not go that far, Tanya. Rashad was just too cold tonight. Like a Mobb Deep song, there was no pandering and no urge to out there and have 'an exciting fight'. Unfortunately Chael was his opponent tonight. Chael has heart, he can take a damn good shot, but when you are in a bad position you are in a bad position.
> 
> Anyone who's ever done some form of grappling will understand the dilemma Chael was in and that it was next to impossible to escape after that elbow.


There's a difference between being able to take a shot and having heart. Chael has a pretty stout chin but when he's in a bad position he folds. We've seen it time and time again.

Rashad looked good tonight but he fought a past his prime, undersized MW. He really had nothing to worry about. 

I'm interested in seeing how Rashad stacks up against Glover. When Rashad utilizes his skill set he's a touch matchup for anyone. But you never know which Rashad is going to show up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't say chael doesn't have good heart, I just think he knows when there's no way out. The jones and silva fights I think the ref stopped it too early and he could of gone on, this fight he was just simply outmuscled. He could have gone about the fight a better way though by baiting with the hands and setting up a big power double.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> There's a difference between being able to take a shot and having heart. Chael has a pretty stout chin but when he's in a bad position he folds. We've seen it time and time again.
> 
> Rashad looked good tonight but he fought a past his prime, undersized MW. He really had nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how Rashad stacks up against Glover. When Rashad utilizes his skill set he's a touch matchup for anyone. But you never know which Rashad is going to show up.


also delete your pms girl i cant pm you because your inbox is full of messages:jaw:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

What's with all the double and triple posting here guys? There's an edit option you know!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> What's with all the double and triple posting here guys? There's an edit option you know!


if you dont be quiet ill send a picture of rampage jackson in a one piece:wink01:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TanyaJade said:


> There's a difference between being able to take a shot and having heart. Chael has a pretty stout chin but when he's in a bad position he folds. We've seen it time and time again.
> 
> Rashad looked good tonight but he fought a past his prime, undersized MW. He really had nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how Rashad stacks up against Glover. When Rashad utilizes his skill set he's a touch matchup for anyone. But you never know which Rashad is going to show up.


I think it's like OWNS says he knew he was in a bad spot and that there was literally nothing he could do to get out of it. Trust me, anyone that trains or fights can be considered tough hearty people. I'm tough, but if I am in a position I know that I can get out of technique or brute force, i'll call it quits. Simple as that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wand will probably gloat about this too like wand would stand a chance against rashad even though chal choked out his boy shogun. I cant wait til chael crushes wand


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

That should be the end of Sonnen in the LHW division unless he fights Belfort or some other fighter who fights in both divisions.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

What was Rashad's entrance music??


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> What was Rashad's entrance music??


Victory by Diddy


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to see Wand vs Chael in Brazil. Wanderlei will not lose that fight in front of his home crowd, I'll put money on that. He'd rather die than lose in Brazil, especially to a fraud like Sonnen.

Wand will go all out Pride/Chute Box on his ass and knee him into a coma. Wouldn't even be surprised to see Wand soccer kick Chael in the octagon, he won't give a single phuck with that kind of adrenaline running through him in Brazil against a guy who's been disrespecting him for a long time now.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Victory by Diddy


Thanks mate, much appreciated. Class song by a class fighter!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> He still mixes it up, he just had to recover emotionally from the build up of the Jones drama which took more out of him than the actual fight. Some fighters go through a rough patch. You used to be a good fellow fan of Rashad and now you say War Chael?? What happened??
> 
> 
> Anyway, complete and utter devastating. The fight wasn't spectacular, but it was ******* COLD. It's the coldest I have seen Rashad since vs Tito 2. Calm, collected and just didn't give a ****. I knew he'd beat Chael because he's a terrible match up for him, but I figured it would last a the full course because I wasn't sure if Rashad could put friendship aside.
> ...





The Dark Knight said:


> I would not go that far, Tanya. Rashad was just too cold tonight. Like a Mobb Deep song, there was no pandering and no urge to out there and have 'an exciting fight'. Unfortunately Chael was his opponent tonight. Chael has heart, he can take a damn good shot, but when you are in a bad position you are in a bad position.
> 
> Anyone who's ever done some form of grappling will understand the dilemma Chael was in and that it was next to impossible to escape after that elbow.





The Dark Knight said:


> What did Rashad come out to???????












ahahaha

On topic. Rashad is just better everywhere.
Sonnen is visibly bigger, i don't know why people are saying that the reason he lost it's because he's smaller than Rashad.
Face the fact, he just isn't that good! He just makes a good job when he opens his mouth!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> ahahaha
> 
> On topic. Rashad is just better everywhere.
> Sonnen is visibly bigger, i don't know why people are saying that the reason he lost it's because he's smaller than Rashad.
> Face the fact, he just isn't that good! He just makes a good job when he opens his mouth!


Yeah i agree shogun should be working at a hot dog vendor since he was finished in one round by chael


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah i agree shogun should be working at a hot dog vendor since he was finished in one round by chael


Shogun has achieved more in this sport than Chael can ever dream of achieving. Shogun is a two time champion, who the phuck is Chael Sonnen? The history books won't remember this guy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Shogun has achieved more in this sport than Chael can ever dream of achieving. Shogun is a two time champion, who the phuck is Chael Sonnen? The history books won't remember this guy.


Chael sonnen is the guy who submitted shogun rua in the first round


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The history book will remember Chael for sure, whether he ever wins a major title or not


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Chael sonnen is the guy who submitted shogun rua in the first round


And? Jeremy Horn has beaten Chael Sonnen three times. Beating a fighter who isn't currently a shell of his former self isn't any thing to brag about.

Shogun is a two time MMA champion and has achieved more greatness in this sport than Chael ever will. Shogun is a champion, Chael is a cheat and a fraud who'll never win gold in any sporting competition.

@Stun Gun - the history books remembers champions and winners, not trash talkers. Chaels fame will die as quickly as it birthed when he retires. No one will remember this guy in years to come, that's a privilege that belongs to champs.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> And? Jeremy Horn has beaten Chael Sonnen three times. Beating a fighter who isn't currently a shell of his former self isn't any thing to brag about.
> 
> Shogun is a two time MMA champion and has achieved more greatness in this sport than Chael ever will. Shogun is a champion, Chael is a cheat and a fraud who'll never win gold in any sporting competition.


What are your achievements and why haven't you called dana to organise a match between you and chael so you can beat him up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chael will be remembered more for his mouth than his accomplishments for sure. He did good, great middleweight... never quite got there and should not be messing around at 205.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What are your achievements and why haven't you called dana to organise a match between you and chael so you can beat him up.


Apparently criticising a fighters accomplishments as a fan means that I can better them and beat them in their profession. Yea, that makes sense. Next time I see you critique a fighter, I'll copy and paste this exact post you've just sent me :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Apparently criticising a fighters accomplishments as a fan means that I can better them and beat them in their profession. Yea, that makes sense. Next time I see you critique a fighter, I'll copy and paste this exact post you've just sent me :thumbsup:


oh my someone got a little upset there, a little dose of reality never tastes good does it pumpkin


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Apparently criticising a fighters accomplishments as a fan means that I can better them and beat them in their profession. Yea, that makes sense. Next time I see you critique a fighter, I'll copy and paste this exact post you've just sent me :thumbsup:


ahahhah you're gonna have a lot of copy/paste to do!!!! :thumb01:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh my someone got a little upset there, a little dose of reality never tastes good does it pumpkin


What?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Good to see Surga put the beat down on Chael. In all seriousness though Chael should probably consider moving back down to MW because his LHW stint has been "meh" so far.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

An abysmal showing by Chael. 

Rashad is not exactly a huge LHW, yet he took Chael down with relative ease, and kept him down with even less effort. 

I can understand why Chael lost so decisively to JJ, given the size and reach disparity, but Chael gave up no size advantage at all to Rashad and yet was completely dominated. 

A number of top fighters have been able to move up in weight class with significant success; it's been surprising seeing Chael have absolutely no success at all at 205.

Chael should stay at 185 for as long as he continues to fight. If he can't beat wanderlei, it might be time for him to retire.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

"My will against your will..." Sure Sonnen, you only demonstrate will to go into the cage, that`s not debatable, for it brings you money and spot lights, but you have no fighter HEART and folds just like a bully folds when facing first sign of adversity.

You want to know what having a fighters heart means, check the video of a man who got underneath another man for almost five rounds and never gave up, winning the fight in the end. 

Plus, you don`t really need to win to show the heart of a warrior. You should have borrowed some heart from JDS or the other one you like to criticize: Minotauro Nogueira. 
You don`t have no heart, Sonnen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> "My will against your will..." Sure Sonnen, you only demonstrate will to go into the cage, that`s not debatable, for it brings you money and spot lights, but you have no fighter HEART and folds just like a bully folds when facing first sign of adversity.
> 
> You want to know what having a fighters heart means, check the video of a man who got underneath another man for almost five rounds and never gave up, winning the fight in the end.
> 
> ...


Neither does another brazilian shogun rua and soon to be wand silva


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Neither does another brazilian shogun rua and soon to be wand silva


:bored04:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah i agree shogun should be working at a hot dog vendor since he was finished in one round by chael





UFC_OWNS said:


> Neither does another brazilian shogun rua and soon to be wand silva


_"What are your achievements and why haven't you called dana to organise a match between you and Shogun/Wand so you can beat them up"._

:bye01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> :bored04:


oh you can't back up what you said? not surprising


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

W.Silva has heart...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> W.Silva has heart...


I know so does shogun i was saying it in jest of the ridiculousness of what mma sportsman said


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I had one significant problem, which is that I took on a better fighter tonight and uhh... you know, I got mauled. When he got that top position I just couldn't go anywhere I had the fence on one side, I got a world champion on the other side and I was trying but then he hit me sooo hard and then he did it again and again ...and yeah I think I could have some moments with him, I've got some spots where I could be a lot more competitive but that just wasn't one...once he got on top of me I just couldn't get up.


-Chael Sonnen


That's class. get some.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I know so does shogun i was saying it in jest of the ridiculousness of what mma sportsman said


Every thing MMAsportsman said was spot on. It was the perfect Chael analogy, being the school yard bully who folds under pressure when one of the other kids fights back.

Chael hasn't got heart. He's got a big mouth and lots of TRT.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> -Chael Sonnen
> 
> 
> That's class. get some.


They'll never get any that's a pipe dream at best for them. I actually heard people say durrr thats what you get for having a big mouth against rashad even though they are friends and he didnt say anything bad against him heh


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh you can't back up what you said? not surprising


:bored04::bored04:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I did hint at a TKO win for Sugar, but man that was very impressive. Different Rashad fighting last night. Very focused. You could see it at the weigh ins. That was just flawless. I'm not quite a fan, but I've gained a lot of respect for this man since his loss to Machida and how he carried himself throughout the ordeal in his personal and professional life.

Rashad has to go for it like what he did. IMO he "survived" against the LHW title holder. Lost the battle, but is looking for the end game. I always thought Machida, Rashad, Gustaf would give the LHW title holder the toughest match. Each with a specific attribute. If Rashad puts the pressure he could do it. He has the power and wrestling background. He's gotta go Tyson style.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Rashad is greatly under appreciated but the reality is he is one of the best LHW's on the planet and always has been. 

Evans disposing a much inferior fighter like Sonnen quickly and making him look like an amateur should not be a surprise to anyone unless they're incredibly green to MMA.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Rashad is greatly under appreciated but the reality is he is one of the best LHW's on the planet and always has been.
> 
> Evans disposing a much inferior fighter like Sonnen quickly and making him look like an amateur should not be a surprise to anyone unless they're incredibly green to MMA.


Except for one thing. The world beating Rashad rarely turns up.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Except for one thing. The world beating Rashad rarely turns up.


Not true, Evans has been greatly under appreciated throughout the years.


----------



## Swpp (Nov 17, 2013)

Suga Its Back Mofos Move Out Of The Away !!!!!

Well people idnt liked him , why i have no ideea ,but everybody knew that he was one of the best ... they started to forget about him after the Jones fight , but untill then ..they knew that he's one of the best in ufc.
I ppers been hooked on Suga from the first time I saw him , he looks / talks / performs like a real champion !
People keep forgeting that he has a record of 23-3 ... 24 now


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Except for one thing. The world beating Rashad rarely turns up.


Not since the Jones fight.

Also lets calm down about this fight. Beating Chael at lhw is not grounds for calling shad a beast.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well Id say fighting a Rashad Evens in his prime is a much tougher fight than Rua in his twilight, but thats just me. 

Either way I cant stand Sonnen but I have to admit the dude has balls of steel. 

Im just sayin did anyone really think he was going to beat Evens? Dude needs to drop back down, I thought it had a freakshow feel to it lol.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Not since the Jones fight.
> 
> Also lets calm down about this fight. Beating Chael at lhw is not grounds for calling shad a beast.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I agree but what this fight did show the MMA world is just how much separation there is between one of the best fighters and another fighter who simply is not in the same league.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I know so does shogun i was saying it in jest of the ridiculousness of what mma sportsman said


Heh, fair enough.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Im just sayin did anyone really think he was going to beat Evens? Dude needs to drop back down, I thought it had a freakshow feel to it lol.


If bad Evans showed up it would have been a toss up but no one thought Chael would beat Rashad if he had his shit together. When Rashad is right he might be the second best LHW in the world though we would have to see him fight Gus at this point to be sure.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rashad looked awesome. Love him as a fighter when he comes out like that. Cold and calculated. He needed to be like that vs Sonnen as they're friends. Hope he keeps showing up like that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Rashad looked awesome. Love him as a fighter when he comes out like that. Cold and calculated. He needed to be like that vs Sonnen as they're friends. Hope he keeps showing up like that.


Welcome back Kry! 

I agree, if he came out like that against the LHW title holder he could have established his power and control early on. It really felt like he was in survival mode the entire five rounds which I don't protest given the animosity they had. I know that feeling of not wanting to tap out even when you're in a losing position. A moral victory.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So who should Rashad fight? Sherdog matches to make says winner of Gustaf/Manuwa? But how does that make any sense. Even if Manuwa won, the fight is in March??

Shogun should he beat Te Huna in nice fashion. The title fight that never happened. But other than that? What makes sense? Already fought Phil, Lil Nog, Thiago. He could fight Feijao.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Old school fan said:


> It's only visible through this angle I think.


Brutal.

It was announced as a TKO same as Matt Hughes-Royce Gracie, wonder why they do that?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

gazh said:


> Brutal.
> 
> It was announced as a TKO same as Matt Hughes-Royce Gracie, wonder why they do that?


As far as I remember, Gracie didn't tap, so in his case it was a TKO, while Evans-Sonnen really was sub due to strikes.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Sonnen was finally beaten out of the LHW division.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> As far as I remember, Gracie didn't tap, so in his case it was a TKO, while Evans-Sonnen really was sub due to strikes.


He definitely tapped to strikes, I don't have a GIF nor would I really know how to find one unfortunately, I suggest you re-watch it, he definitely tapped.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

gazh said:


> He definitely tapped to strikes, I don't have a GIF nor would I really know how to find one unfortunately, I suggest you re-watch it, he definitely tapped.


I've just re-watched it as you suggested. There was a hand movement you could interpret as a tap, but it wasn't clear imo. But even if that was a tap, it was a the same moment the ref came forward to stop the fight anyways (similar to Jones vs Rua). So as the ref already had decided to stop the fight it was technically a TKO, even if Gracie would tap. Sonnen on the other hand clearly tapped before the ref stopped the fight, so in this case it really should have been a sub to strikes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Gracie didn't tap. 










Matt wanted to make him tap to a kimura soooo bad...










It's alaways bugged the **** out of me that when a fighter taps (submits) to strikes it's recorded as a tko.
BUT when a fighter holds on and refuses to submit to a choke until he's unconscious it's recorded as a submission. 

Tim Silvia"s loss to Mir is recorded as a submission....Bu****it... ref stoppage due to a broken arm. He did not submit.

I know a lot of people seem to be taking a lot of pleasure in Chael's loss. Now, please, look in the mirror and ask yourself, "am I man enough to take a beating like that on tv and then hold my head up and go to work on tv with the man who did it??"

Chael is a badass man.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I know a lot of people seem to be taking a lot of pleasure in Chael's loss. Now, please, look in the mirror and ask yourself, "am I man enough to take *a beating like that* on tv and then hold my head up and go to work on tv with the man who did it??"
> 
> Chael is a badass man.


Hell, yeah, Chael was fighting like a real animal right before tapping.












Chael took no beating at all. He tapped way before any beating started. JDS took a beating from Cain and Shogun took a beating from Jones before tapping, just for reference.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hell, yeah, Chael was fighting like a real animal right before tapping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: OK maybe that was a poor choice of words. Please insert *"HUMILIATING LOSS"* instead.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> When he got that top position I just couldn't go anywhere I had the fence on one side, I got a world champion on the other side and I was trying but then he hit me sooo hard and then he did it again and again ...












Just out of curiosity... How many potentially brain damaging blows to the head make a beating where you're from?

I sincerely hope that JDS's incompetent corner didn't cause him any permanent damage. Does he remember the fight yet?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hell, yeah, Chael was fighting like a real animal right before tapping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just ignorance. Sonnen admitted that once Evans was on top, he knew he was stuck. Why take any more damage than is necessary? You'd rather he take 50 blows to the head as versus a dozen purely to satisfy 99% of a fan-base that never has and never will set foot into a cage? 

Chael isn't a fool - he has opportunities awaiting him after he retires from MMA. And we've seen him battered and bruised a number of times yet still come out fighting. If he was sensible enough to recognize defeat early on and get out with minimal damage, then more power to him. I'd rather be the one not suffering from Alzheimer's and dementia at 50 years of age.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

gazh said:


> He definitely tapped to strikes, I don't have a GIF nor would I really know how to find one unfortunately, I suggest you re-watch it, he definitely tapped.


Correct, it's common knowledge Sonnen does'nt like to get hit because when any fighter has imposed their will on him he completely shuts down with his arms and legs flailing about. Sonnen gives Harold Howard a run for his money.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Correct, it's common knowledge Sonnen does'nt like to get hit because when any fighter has imposed their will on him he completely shuts down with his arms and legs flailing about. Sonnen gives Harold Howard a run for his money.


Gazh was referring to Royce Gracie there boom. we discussed that reading comp thing didn't we? http://mrnussbaum.com/readingpassageindex/


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Gazh was referring to Royce Gracie there boom. we discussed that reading comp thing didn't we? http://mrnussbaum.com/readingpassageindex/


Cry me a river, I'm talking about Sonnen vs Evans in the appropriate thread. And my point still stands.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't really have a problem with it as long as he admits to it which he did. Case closed. He was overmatched from the get go.

Now when Shogun tapped I was very surprised, but if you think about it he took on more damage than anybody else. But I also salute the ones who don't tap. Machida vs lhw title holder, Kongo vs Mir was my favorite, heck even Matt Hammill vs lhw title holder. Anybody who's been stuck inside a submission or are getting hammered would know. It's a terrible feeling of helplessness. 

I'd like to see both Machida and Rashad get one more crack at the title especially the latter. How sweet would that be for him to dethrone the champ and to stick one to the GJ camp.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael isn't a fool - he has opportunities awaiting him after he retires from MMA.


That's exactly why he is no longer a fighter and fights with no fighter's heart.
His will to win is overwhelmed by his desire to speak to the public and being well paid for that. 
Not saying he is wrong for deciding what is best for him, but fight fans expect to see a real fight, not a man that calls himself "The American Gangster" to quit that easy for being worried with his new line of work.
You may be surprised, but I was cheering for Sonnen, but he failed to deliver what his big mouth speaks, again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Funny. He didn't really "speak" anything about Evans, nor the fight. In fact he openly admitted he wasn't excited about fighting Rashad. 

You'll see what he's all about when he fights Wand, someone he actually wants to beat down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Funny. He didn't really "speak" anything about Evans, nor the fight. In fact he openly admitted he wasn't excited about fighting Rashad.
> 
> You'll see what he's all about when he fights Wand, someone he actually wants to beat down.


You are right, he didn't speak too much this time and he obviously wasn't excited for the fight, but that would lead us to an uglier suspicion, then: Was that all an act? I mean, even if the fight was't 100% rigged, how much their relationship took away from the show we were expecting to see?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think it was an act. I think Chael wanted to be a part of the 20th anniversary show but didn't really want to fight his opponent. Obviously that was a mistake on Sonnen's part. If you're going to fight someone larger than you with wrestling that is either equal or superior to your own, you'd better damn well be motivated to fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So is Sonnen going back down to 185 for sure? It's clear that the size difference is too much. He struggles to get out from under bigger wrestlers once taken down, especially when he is trapped against the fence. 205 was always an iffy idea for him, but he got himself a title shot so it wasn't a terrible one originally. It's time to sail on now.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You are right, he didn't speak too much this time and he obviously wasn't excited for the fight, but that would lead us to an uglier suspicion, then: Was that all an act? I mean, even if the fight was't 100% rigged, how much their relationship took away from the show we were expecting to see?



He took the fight for the money only, hence no excitement for the actual fight. Sonnen knows he doesn't stand a chance against top fighters like Evans, or Silva, or Jones. Next up is taking a few on the chin from Wand and then giving up quickly before he gets knocked out cold so he can enjoy the retirement funds instead of eating dinner through a straw.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BOOM said:


> He took the fight for the money only, hence no excitement for the actual fight. Sonnen knows he doesn't stand a chance against top fighters like Evans, or Silva, or Jones. Next up is taking a few on the chin from Wand and then giving up quickly before he gets knocked out cold so he can enjoy the retirement funds instead of eating dinner through a straw.


You really see W. Silva winning against Sonnen¿


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> You really see W. Silva winning against Sonnen¿


Oh, at least I do. It doesn't mean I will, but I certainly do now.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Oh, at least I do. It doesn't mean I will, but I certainly do now.


I mean, apart from wishful thinking


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I mean, apart from wishful thinking


Yeah, really, apart from that. Wand is not known for being smothered by wrestlers and when he loses is normally by KO in a bang war or by decision. Sonnen doesn't have the tools to KO Wand. He could play the blanket (surprising) and win an ugly decision, but Wand can catch him coming in. He is not a fool on TDD and he can defend himself pretty decently on the ground for he never been submitted.

Good odds, me think. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not that I have Wandy winning. But I give him much more chance than I did say 2 years ago. Sonnen I believe has lost a step or is too occupied in TV to be as good as he could be. 

I think Wandy has much more desire to beat down Chael than the other way around. Chael certainly wants to beat him, but I don't think he has as much resentment. The fight isn't for probably 9-12 more month. Who knows how either will look come that time. I give Wandy much more chance than I originally did.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> You really see W. Silva winning against Sonnen¿


Yes, Wand will land a few bombs at some point during the fight and Sonnen will give up right away as usual.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Wandy has much more desire to beat down Chael than the other way around. Chael certainly wants to beat him, but I don't think he has as much resentment. The fight isn't for probably 9-12 more month. Who knows how either will look come that time. I give Wandy much more chance than I originally did.


IMO this 'feud' between them is as fake as it gets. Chael puts his character as usual but those videos made by Wand and their 'fight' make it clear both of them are just (badly) promoting the fight.

While I do believe Wanderlei can beat Chael, I don't think it's because he's super motivated because it's 'personal' or anything like that.


----------

